# .exe datei wird aufgerufen!?



## bruderherz (17. Februar 2003)

hallo,

also auf http://www.pbz.ch , wenn man da auf katalog geht, und irgendwas sucht, dann wird wgbroker.exe aufgerufen!
ist das möglich? wie geht denn das?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (17. Februar 2003)

errrhm...nen Link auf ne exe Datei zu setzen ist nicht besonders schwer.
Wenn die Datei natürlich ohne Bestätigung runtergeladen wird liegt an den Einstellungen für diesen Dateityp.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (17. Februar 2003)

Irgendwas ist an deinem Browser falsch eingestellt, weil wgbroker.exe ist das Suchscript. (Circa das gleiche wie wgbroker.php wäre.)


----------



## bruderherz (17. Februar 2003)

hmm...könnte sein, hatte sowieso öfters probleme mit meinem browser


----------



## lexi (20. Februar 2003)

ähm, wollte nixkapier nich wissen wie das serverseitig geht?..

*KLUGSCHEISSER MODE ACTIVATED.*

*SELF-DESTRUCTION IN t-20 SECONDS.*

also, grob funktioniert das wie wenn du mit dem dos-promt ein progg aufrufst und das etwas ausgibt. auf dem pbz-server wird das ausgegebene vom server abgefangen und als html-datei gesendet. (sehr grob  )

*KLUGSCHEISSER MODE DEACTIVATED. WORLD SAVED.*

alex.


----------



## bruderherz (20. Februar 2003)

hmm...und wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Februar 2003)

Was willst du jetzt hören? Ein Crashkurs in CGI Programmierung?


----------



## lexi (20. Februar 2003)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=cgi+exe+apache&meta=lr=lang_de

(jetzt hab ich die 300 voll  )


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Februar 2003)

Gratulation. Wieviel machts mit dem alten Account?


----------



## lexi (20. Februar 2003)

keine ahnung, der is gelöscht.. *fg


----------



## bruderherz (20. Februar 2003)

ähm ne, das lass ich lieber mal, cgi lernen, ich glaubs schon^^°

aber lest euch mal den beitrag von geist in nem anderen thread in nem andern forum durch: 



> Im Interesse von skateforever (das nächste Posting wird bitte deinerseits nochmal gründlich überflogen, bevor du's öffentlich in's Netz speist, wo alle mitlesen können!) lasse ich den Thread offen.
> 
> Aber ehrlich Leute - das macht keinen Sinn, was ihr bisher hier veranstaltet habt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Februar 2003)

Wenn wir grad am zitieren sind:



> ...Wie ihr wisst, habe ich nichts gegen Smalltalk oder offTopic-Talk hier im Forum, wenn das Maß es akzeptabel erscheinen lässt...



Im selben Beitrag.


----------



## bruderherz (21. Februar 2003)

> Wie ihr wisst, habe ich nichts gegen Smalltalk oder offTopic-Talk hier im Forum, *wenn das Maß es akzeptabel erscheinen lässt,* aber was ihr hier betreibt, fällt nicht in die Kategorie.



ps: ich hab eigentlich nichts dagegen, aber schleimen ist immer gut


----------



## lexi (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nixkapier _
> *ps: ich hab eigentlich nichts dagegen, aber schleimen ist immer gut *



ich kann schleimer nicht ausstehen und deinen avatar kann ich auch nicht leiden.


----------



## bruderherz (22. Februar 2003)

beachte den smiley am ende -__-

und meinst du, nur weil du mein ava, meinen namen (und schleimer) nicht magst, änder ich die?... na ja, ich hatte sowieso vor die mal zu ändern. abba nich wegen dir


----------



## sam (22. Februar 2003)

erspart uns dieses offtopic-gebrabbel bitte


----------

